# synchronisation contacts itouch-carnet d'adresses impossible



## mr charlie (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir a tous, 

Je me retrouve dans limpossibilité de synchroniser les contacts d'un ipod touch dernier modèle et le carnet dadresses d'un macbookpro sous tiger.

La première fois jai transféré les contacts du carnet dadresses sur lipod avec litunes. 

Depuis malgré avoir coché « synchroniser les contacts du carnet dadresses » en itunes, je narrive pas a transférer les contacts modifies ou crées sur lipod dans le carnet dadresses. j'arrive sans pb a transférer la musique, les videos et photos. aucune difficulté non plus pour modifier les calendriers avec ical.

Jai même effacé les contacts dans le carnet dadresses en pensant pouvoir le remplir avec ceux dipod. Mais rien ne passe. Jeffectue la synchronisation et le carnet dadresses reste vide.

Merci bcp pour vos avis,


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Salut.

- Décoche « synchroniser les contacts du carnet dadresses »
- Synchronise.
- Recoche « synchroniser les contacts du carnet dadresses »
- Synchronise.


----------



## mr charlie (28 Janvier 2009)

j'ai déjà fait, aucun résultat. j'ai restauré également mon ipod et réinstallé le carnet d'adresses. et sans resultat


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Réinstallation d'iTunes ? Tu as tenté ?


----------



## mr charlie (28 Janvier 2009)

je pense que le pb vient du carnet d'adresses car je n'arrive pas a le synchroniser avec mon tel portable. (sony ericsson k770) 

et tres bizare: quend je suis conecté avec l'ipod sur itunes et avec le tel en bluetooth et je fais une synchronisation, les contacts sur le tel changent mais pas ceux du carnet d'adresses. c'est comme si le tel etait devenu le carnet d'adresses

merci pour tes avis


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Etonnant.
D'autant plus que ton SE K770 passe par iSync et non iTunes pour se synchroniser avec ton ordinateur. :mouais:

Essaie tout de même une réinstallation d'iTunes. Ca devrait régler ton problème.


----------



## mr charlie (28 Janvier 2009)

itunes réinstallé et rien ne change. malh


----------



## mr charlie (28 Janvier 2009)

je n'arrive pas a transférer les contacts de l'ipodtouch dans le carnet d'adresses. 

j'ai essayé avec un ipod nano qui dans le passé avait des contacts dessus. je le connecte sur itunes, je coche dans l'onglet contacts :synch les contacts et une fenetre apparait:"il est impossible d'activer la sychronisation des contacts car aucun contact n'est disponible. souhaitez-vous ouvrir carnet d'adresses et y créer des contacts maintenant?" je clique sur ouvrir et le carnet d'adresses s'ouvre avec mes 108 contacts.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Je sèche complètement là. 

Tout est à jour ? iPod Touch ? iTunes ? Mac ?


----------



## mr charlie (28 Janvier 2009)

et derniere "etape" j'ai crée un nouveau contact sur l'itouch. je synchronise avec itunes. la synch semble se derouler bien mais le nouveau contact ne figure tjs pas sur le carnet d'adresses. je fais une synchronisation avec mon telephone en utilisant isynch, et le contact apparait sur le telephone mais tjs pas dans le carnet d'adresses. 

je devrais me resigner en acceptant que : apple is magic. maintenant que ca sort pas comme on voudrait....


----------



## mr charlie (28 Janvier 2009)

et tout est a jour


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

En attendant d'autres réponses, essaie de contacter le SAV Apple.
Ils connaissent peut être le problème.


----------



## mr charlie (31 Janvier 2009)

SAV contacté, 2 h au tel , essais échoues, il faudra tout réinstaller. mais plus tard car un peu assez. merci pour ton aide


----------

